# Envious Touch 100 Spoke Double Cross



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...


*Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!* :0 :0 :0 

100% U.S. Made to order, and taking orders starting NOW!!! :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Dayton offset availible for caddies?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

STRAIGHT FIRE :wow: 

Nicky get at me w/ a pm 13x7 no hardware AC shipped to 66502

thanks


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

reallll nice!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i know you can custom make offsets on some wheels, can you choose where you put the valve stem too? Theyre always on a curve so you cant use the bolt on type. Them rubber ones eventually crack up and leak


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18822253
> *Dayton offset availible for caddies?
> *


Same offset as Dayton Available but remember Dayton offset dont always work on all Caddy's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563674


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 15 2010, 06:02 PM~18822485
> *STRAIGHT FIRE :wow:
> 
> Nicky get at me w/ a pm 13x7 no hardware AC shipped to 66502
> ...


These will not be sold without hardware... besides why would you want them without the included Envious Touch Wheel Chips? :dunno: :biggrin: 

We have done three sets already and are still working out production pricing but to date the price for a set of 4 13X7 or 14X7's with knock-offs, adapters, envious touch chips, and tool is the same...






P.S. Shipping to 66502 is $95


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 09:08 PM~18822904
> *These will not be sold without hardware... besides why would you want them without the included Envious Touch Wheel Chips? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> We have done three sets already and are still working out production pricing but to date the price for a set of 4 13X7 or 14X7's with knock-offs, adapters, envious touch chips, and tool is $1,050/set.
> ...


Cuz i got night Glowz but them chips are dope


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 15 2010, 06:37 PM~18822685
> *reallll nice!
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup: we're just trying to step up the game :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 15 2010, 06:47 PM~18822750
> *i know you can custom make offsets on some wheels, can you choose where you put the valve stem too?  Theyre always on a curve so you cant use the bolt on type.  Them rubber ones eventually crack up and leak
> *


Yes we can put the valve stem hole anywhere you want it to be... we did a set of regular 100-Spokes for a customer with the valve stem on the back of the wheel because he was gonna have the dish muraled out and didnt want the valve stem standing out like a pimple on his art work. Remember my main thing here at 
Envious Touch is providing a higher quality of rim at an affordable price


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

it's been a while since Sinister stoped making this wheels, it's about time this wheels were made again, keep up the good work.....................


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 15 2010, 07:24 PM~18823026
> *it's been a while since Sinister stoped making this wheels, it's about time this wheels were made again, keep up the good work.....................
> *


Thanks, but Sinister had a different lace pattern... they're front spoke crossed two rear spokes and their hub had a zig-zag pattern on the back row, ours doesn't.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Remember Envious Touch Chips are included with every set of Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross wheels...*
Custom background colors available upon request at no additional charge... _That's the Envious Touch way!_ :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice shit bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

TTT for the homie


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 15 2010, 08:45 PM~18823727
> *Nice shit bro
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

13 black spokes shipped to 40272..


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: much props to you


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 18 2010, 02:05 PM~18842986
> *13 black spokes shipped to 40272..
> *


PM sent


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

how much for 13x7 rev..to fit a 79 monte? picked up, not shipped


> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18838564
> *Thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Oct 18 2010, 02:27 PM~18843160
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: much props to you
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Oct 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18843887
> *how much for 13x7 rev..to fit a 79 monte? picked up, not shipped
> *


PM sent


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 06:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SICK, GONNA BE CALLING YA SOON, NEED THOSE IN GOLD NIPS


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 for cadi bigbody shipped to 89129, thanks


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

:wow: aren't these your wheels?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565128


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c dogg_@Oct 18 2010, 06:04 PM~18845051
> *How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 for cadi bigbody shipped to 89129, thanks
> *


PM sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Oct 18 2010, 11:36 PM~18848551
> *:wow: aren't these your wheels?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565128
> *


Wow :wow: 

Well its official every one we got someone else trying to sell our wheels :uh: *BUYER BE WARE*, the picture in the above link is a camera phone pic taken of the engraved wheel I have posted in this topic. Which means that the company who's name I will not use is trying to sell wheels that they don't have. Make sure you ask for a picture before buying anything :yessad:


----------



## FOLSOM (Nov 29, 2005)

how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 ? not shipped

did you receive my MP?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 19 2010, 10:12 AM~18850759
> *how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 ? not shipped
> 
> did you receive my MP?
> *


PM sent


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Daummm Nicky already someone tryin to cory ya :wow:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 19 2010, 11:23 AM~18851325
> *Daummm Nicky already someone tryin to cory ya :wow:
> *


I guess they're envious :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*Somebody else posted the pic on their post. The pic g boyz put up is completely raw no plating.*  

Nice wheels btw!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Oct 19 2010, 02:22 PM~18852778
> *Somebody else posted the pic on their post. The pic g boyz put up is completely raw no plating.
> 
> Nice wheels btw!
> *


Did it look like this one? :0 









This pic was sent to one of our customers in August, 2010


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

How much is a set of 14x7 shipped to 77449?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

They look real good man.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

HAHAHA I saw that thread from g boyz tryin to duplicate your shit. I wouldn't fuck with nobody else BUT Envious. Keep doin it Nicky you guys are living up to your name thats for sure


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm Telling you Uso, you should make that engraved hub standard on all your wheels with the "Envious Wire Wheel" engraved in it.  ....It would take "front street dealers" out of the equation... :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

just engrave envious touch on the hubs if you got the engraving hook up


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 for cadi bigbody shipped to 33183


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Oct 19 2010, 11:51 AM~18851571
> *how much?
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 19 2010, 03:15 PM~18853202
> *How much is a set of 14x7 shipped to 77449?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 19 2010, 04:37 PM~18853845
> *They look real good man.
> *


Thanks man... The Monte Carlo is looking real nice too, I was checking out your thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 19 2010, 05:04 PM~18854083
> *HAHAHA I saw that thread from g boyz tryin to duplicate your shit. I wouldn't fuck with nobody else BUT Envious. Keep doin it Nicky you guys are living up to your name thats for sure
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 19 2010, 05:23 PM~18854261
> *I'm Telling you Uso, you should make that engraved hub standard on all your wheels with the "Envious Wire Wheel" engraved in it.   ....It would take "front street dealers" out of the equation... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with that is I would have to pay you royalties sice you came up with the idea :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 19 2010, 06:23 PM~18854873
> *just engrave envious touch on the hubs if you got the engraving hook up
> *


We are working on a hub but I want the name to be machined into the hub so it looks uniform on all our wheels... you know how engraving can vary especially with text. I want it to look professional.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18857898
> *How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 for cadi bigbody shipped to 33183
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM,D you to call me about details waiting for response so i can get this done thanks


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Pm me prices anodized, powder coated, then just chrome On 13x7's revers thanx!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Nicky? i like these...can i get a price for these for a 65 pontiac catalina 2-14x6 &2-14x7 with tires shipped to 80910


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: Still waiting on that call really would like to get started on the engraving!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1+Oct 20 2010, 06:40 PM~18864728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry got swampped at the shop today I'll try again tomorrow... don't be afraid to give us a call either :biggrin: 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Oct 21 2010, 01:07 AM~18868059
> *Pm me prices anodized, powder coated, then just chrome On 13x7's revers thanx!!!
> *


What part anno/powder or did you want a breakdown on all?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 21 2010, 05:38 AM~18868687
> *whats good Nicky? i like these...can i get a price for these for a 65 pontiac catalina 2-14x6 &2-14x7 with tires shipped to 80910
> *


PM Sent


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

how much for a set 13x7s shipped to 80219???


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13'z CHROME
AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14'z WITH BLACK SPOKES AND CHROME NIPPLES ,CHROME DISH, CHROME HUB
SHIPPED TO 83350


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banditmike+Oct 22 2010, 07:08 PM~18884109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and PM Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

I've sent you a PM about these wheels and the whammy setup.

haven't heard from you yet.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

why don't you post pricing???????????? after all it's aset of wheels unless everybody gets different prcing??? shipping would only be different...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

these are nice!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mike's cadillac_@Oct 27 2010, 03:47 AM~18920125
> *I've sent you a PM about these wheels and the whammy setup.
> 
> haven't heard from you yet.
> *


I'll check it out!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2010, 06:10 AM~18920388
> *these are nice!!
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 93701 man bro you got a lot of good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 27 2010, 09:42 PM~18928266
> *how much shipped to 93701 man bro you got a lot of good stuff  :biggrin:
> *


13x7's :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****+Oct 27 2010, 10:42 PM~18928266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe+Oct 18 2010, 11:36 PM~18848551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :wow: 

Well its official every one we got someone else trying to sell our wheels :uh: *BUYER BE WARE*, the picture in the above link is a camera phone pic taken of the engraved wheel I have posted in this topic. Which means that the company who's name I will not use is trying to sell wheels that they don't have. Make sure you ask for a picture before buying anything :yessad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You know Nicky i was thinking an posted somewhere how bad ass a twisted spoke would be on a Double Cross Lace 100


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2010, 10:39 PM~18972915
> *You know Nicky i was thinking an posted somewhere how bad ass a twisted spoke would be on a Double Cross Lace 100
> *


I can currently do diamond cut but not twisted spoke... I'll look into that for you


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 3 2010, 12:42 AM~18972938
> *I can currently do diamond cut but not twisted spoke... I'll look into that for you
> *


Yeah i kinda like the diamond cut

I think it would be a sweet combo


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

13 all chrome, how much???


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 2 2010, 10:32 PM~18972862
> *Wow :wow:
> 
> Well its official every one we got someone else trying to sell our wheels  :uh:  BUYER BE WARE, the picture in the above link is a camera phone pic taken of the engraved wheel I have posted in this topic. Which means that the company who's name I will not use is trying to sell wheels that they don't have. Make sure you ask for a picture before buying anything :yessad:
> *


*cough* G Boyz *cough* :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 2 2010, 10:19 PM~18973176
> **cough* G Boyz *cough*  :biggrin:
> *


let em know homie!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 3 2010, 02:26 AM~18973553
> *let em know homie!!
> *


ah shit! How you been homie. I've hit you up a couple of times. Get at me mayne I was just over in your neck of the woods when we took the kids to the biringer pumpkin patch.


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 28 2010, 06:08 AM~18927903
> *I'll check it out!
> *


do you know it allready? :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

are you going to offer these in standards?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

2 14x7 2 14X6 reverse??? wanna run skirts in the back 
whats it run to engrave the hubs,spinner,rim.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 2 2010, 10:49 PM~18973001
> *13 all chrome, how much???
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 4 2010, 02:19 PM~18985922
> *are you going to offer these in standards?
> *


We already do... we can do these from 13" to 22" and standard or reverse offset. we also got them in 13X5.5 and 14X6  

BTW how's the lincoln coming along?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2010, 12:09 AM~18990675
> *We already do... we can do these from 13" to 22" and standard or reverse offset. we also got them in 13X5.5 and 14X6
> 
> BTW how's the lincoln coming along?
> *




good im to the point where I need to get with you on a manifold without it I cant figure out my line routing and also welding on my front sheetmetal, pm me a price on 14 and 15 standards with no acc 31620


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

whats up nicky...sent you p/m


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Any pics of these mounted on anyones ride yet?


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

how much shipped to 98902 in 13's and do they come with adapters and knockoffs?


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

How much shipped to 75831. 14" reverse with zenithstyle knockoffs and adapters?


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

how much are these bombs rims in 14x7s reverse.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 05:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


How much for with White spokes shipped to 60626? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms+Nov 5 2010, 02:09 PM~18995656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reply sent big dog :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Nov 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19002753
> *Any pics of these mounted on anyones ride yet?
> *


We've only done 4 sets of these wheels in the past year and are currently working on 4 more sets right now for some customers. All but one set have been shipped out of state so hopefully some of those guys can post up here... the one set for a customer down here I will get pic's of them on his car once we finish them


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509blueeyez+Nov 7 2010, 10:08 PM~19012960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Big John 69+Nov 10 2010, 10:35 AM~19033645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sent to all of you :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im not a fan of the 100 spoke wheel but these motherfuckers are baddass!! Good job envious!!


----------



## fleetwood1 (Oct 5, 2010)

How much for a pair of 13x7and a pair of 13x5 with tries gold nip and hub shipped to 67801 thanks nicky


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

how much for a pair of 14x7 reverse shipped to 67801?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Envious Touch 100 Spoke Double Cross All Chrome with Black Outer*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross with Red Outer* :0 :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*You can't beat that Envious Touch!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 6 2010, 02:50 PM~19002301
> *whats up nicky...sent you p/m
> *


Your Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross 13's are done :0 
I'll shoot you some pics, then ship them out next week for you :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 AM~19365800
> *Your Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross 13's are done  :0
> I'll shoot you some pics, then ship them out next week for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

yo nicky need a price on a set of 5 with white back spokes & 2 bar zenith style k-offs shipped to 28079 13x7s also need a 14 for a bumper kit


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 19 2010, 01:14 AM~19365762
> *Envious Touch 100 Spoke Double Cross All Chrome with Black Outer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pretty clean


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 19 2010, 04:14 AM~19365762
> *Envious Touch 100 Spoke Double Cross All Chrome with Black Outer
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 13x7 ship to 30565.. thanks mane


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 AM~19365800
> *Your Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross 13's are done  :0
> I'll shoot you some pics, then ship them out next week for you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 AM~19365800
> *Your Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross 13's are done  :0
> I'll shoot you some pics, then ship them out next week for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

WHAT THE PRICE FOR 13X7 DOUBLE CROSS LACE THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIMS, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



how much for 14x7 shipped to 94089


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


gold nips two bar straight black backround shipped to 32808


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

and how much for a set of 14x7 reverse shipped to 94089..  

do u know what size i can put in the back of a 54 bel air with the stock rear end?

for the rear do u have like a 14x6? or standards maybe?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Dec 19 2010, 06:58 PM~19370201
> *yo nicky need a price on a set of 5 with white back spokes & 2 bar zenith style k-offs shipped to 28079  13x7s    also need a 14 for a bumper kit
> *


$1475/set of 5 shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 20 2010, 10:32 AM~19374870
> *:0 pretty clean
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408049
> *:dunno:
> *


B I forgot to ask you what type of chips you want and what color background?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 24 2010, 09:45 PM~19415313
> *WHAT THE PRICE FOR 13X7 DOUBLE CROSS LACE THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIMS, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just all chrome or with stainless spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 27 2010, 07:50 AM~19429758
> *how much for 14x7 shipped to 94089
> *


$1050/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Dec 28 2010, 07:26 PM~19443544
> *gold nips two bar straight black backround shipped to 32808
> *


$1400/set shipped to your door with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 30 2010, 10:52 AM~19458295
> *and how much for a set of 14x7 reverse shipped to 94089..
> 
> do u know what size i can put in the back of a 54 bel air with the stock rear end?
> ...


$1050/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool...

14X7's without skirts or 14X6's with skirts... I have a 51 Chevy so they have the same issues


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross with Red Outer* :0 :wow:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 3 2011, 11:32 PM~19497236
> *B I forgot to ask you what type of chips you want and what color background?
> 
> 
> ...


the chips on hex cap....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:21 AM~19498919
> *the chips on hex cap....
> *


What color background? It doesn't have to be black, I can do them almost any color for you, or they can be all gold in the center without any paint... you let me know


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


how much 13x7 with fully engraved hubs shipped to 95207


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 4 2011, 08:27 PM~19505161
> *how much 13x7 with fully engraved hubs shipped to 95207
> *











with this hub


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19505200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bro all chrome 5on5 universial


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 4 2011, 08:21 PM~19505105
> *What color background? It doesn't have to be black, I can do them almost any color for you, or they can be all gold in the center without any paint... you let me know
> *


same as pic....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 4 2011, 12:40 AM~19497321
> *Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross with Red Outer  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Nicky


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



what's the ticket bro ???


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

nicky...sent you a pm...and left message on phone


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 5 2011, 03:00 PM~19512129
> *what's the ticket bro ???
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19527490
> *nicky...sent you a pm...and left message on phone
> *


I'm gonna snap some pic's for you tomorrow


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 3 2011, 10:40 PM~19497321
> *Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross with Red Outer  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this 13s 72 spokes laced shipped to 33015?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Jan 9 2011, 09:19 PM~19551698
> *How much for this 13s 72 spokes laced shipped to 33015?
> *


$646/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 11:07 PM~19563419
> *$646/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


T :biggrin: HANKS HOMIE


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 9 2011, 02:13 AM~19545966
> *I'm gonna snap some pic's for you tomorrow
> *


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 11 2011, 07:37 AM~19564661
> *
> *


Just sent them to your cell


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

price on 14x7 100 cross laced gold spokes.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

how much for a chocolate dish and spokes? shipped the 94587 13x7's


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Jan 11 2011, 02:26 PM~19567478
> *price on 14x7 100 cross laced gold spokes.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Jan 11 2011, 03:00 PM~19567823
> *how much for a chocolate dish and spokes? shipped the 94587 13x7's
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

price on all gold del 77503


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 14 2011, 11:00 PM~19602008
> *:nicoderm:
> *


*Here you go B... these are all yours* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 15 2011, 09:17 AM~19604295
> *price on all gold del 77503
> *


$1900/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... All 24K U.S. Gold :wow:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2011, 12:30 AM~19617566
> *Here you go B... these are all yours :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: when you shipping....


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

How much for cross laced 72 with red dish and spokes 13x7 to 84115


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 17 2011, 09:52 AM~19619176
> *:thumbsup: when you shipping....
> *


Esta semana compa :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 19 2011, 01:24 PM~19639957
> *How much for cross laced 72 with red dish and spokes 13x7 to 84115
> *


$1350/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2011, 10:54 PM~19645617
> *Esta semana compa  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 19 2011, 11:09 PM~19645834
> *
> *


Post ups pics when you get them on the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709607
> *Post ups pics when you get them on the ride :thumbsup:
> *


you know i will nicky.... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709620
> *you know i will nicky.... :biggrin:
> *


and with a thick ass chick like last time :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


I NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 CENTER GOLD AND A PRICE ON TRIPLE GOLD ON 100 SPOKES AND 72 SPOKE THANKS


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 100 SPOKE DOUBLE CROSS RIMS (2) 13X7 AND (2) 13X5.5 OR 13X6'S...THANKS DOGG. AND SHIPPING COSTS TO 92126.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I am dying to see these wheels mounted on a car!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

price 13's shipped to 22030 100 dbl crosslace


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 4 2011, 04:17 PM~19788998
> *price 13's shipped to 22030 100 dbl crosslace
> *



???


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Feb 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19762022
> *I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 100 SPOKE DOUBLE CROSS RIMS (2) 13X7 AND (2) 13X5.5 OR 13X6'S...THANKS DOGG. AND SHIPPING COSTS TO 92126.
> *


?? IM A PAYING CUSTOMER....


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 11:05 PM~19709685
> *and with a thick ass chick like last time  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Feb 1 2011, 08:49 PM~19761655
> *I NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 CENTER GOLD AND A PRICE ON TRIPLE GOLD ON 100 SPOKES AND 72 SPOKE THANKS
> *


100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1450/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool

100-Spoke Double Cross Triple Gold $1315/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool

72-Spoke Cross Lace Center Gold $995/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool

72-Spoke Cross Lace Triple Gold $850/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool

:0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty+Feb 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19762022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry got busy :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Feb 4 2011, 03:17 PM~19788998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 27 2011, 12:05 AM~19709685
> *and with a thick ass chick like last time  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



are theses 100 dbl cross?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...





can you do these with a candy purple rim and hub with chrome nips and spokes


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Hey homie...did you get my last pm? let me know please...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 10 2011, 06:40 PM~19839106
> *are theses 100 dbl cross?
> *


Those are our 72-Spoke Cross Lace


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19839790
> *can you do these with a candy purple rim and hub with chrome nips and spokes
> *


We sure can  
Did you want them with engraved hub as pictured?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 15 2011, 05:05 PM~19877942
> *Hey homie...did you get my last pm?  let me know please...
> *


:dunno: my PM's are kinda overflowing :yessad: everyone's trying to spend their tax returns :biggrin: 

I'll go and look for your PM


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Ok...so i need price for 13's, 72 spokes crossed lace, red lip and hub, adaptors to fit a 1970 chrysler 300, shipped to 33015....and how much more with tires? Thanks again.... :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19881354
> *:dunno: my PM's are kinda overflowing :yessad: everyone's trying to spend their tax returns  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll go and look for your PM
> *


Best place to spend them


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey nicky, you got any pics to post of the cross laced or the glasshouse rims you are building for me.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

hey bro pm me on a set of 14x7 100 spoke double cross with the shark fin k/o shiped to 60120?and how much for a set of 14x7 72 crossed lace? and last will cadillac symbol wheel chips fit these? thanks


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2011, 12:30 AM~19617566
> *Here you go B... these are all yours :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set like this 14-6 thanks shiped to 54952


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Price check please 13x7 just like ones in picture also $$for same rim in gold center! TTT shipping would be to 67101 KS thanks!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Bumb


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Price on 13x7 100 dbl crosslace with gold hub and nipples with Zenith str.bar knockoffs shipped to 95205


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURA SANGRE_@Feb 20 2011, 08:50 PM~19919466
> *hey bro pm me on a set of 14x7 100 spoke double cross with the shark fin k/o shiped to 60120?and how much for a set of 14x7 72 crossed lace? and last will cadillac symbol wheel chips fit these? thanks
> *


100-Spoke Double Cross All Chrome $1075/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool.

72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $645/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool.

..and yes Caddy chips fit all out knock-offs


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Feb 20 2011, 10:06 PM~19920263
> *how much for a set like this 14-6 thanks shiped to 54952
> *


$1085/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie+Feb 22 2011, 05:19 PM~19935121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100-Spoke Double Cross All Chrome $1080/set shipped
100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1550/set shipped
Both prices include knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Feb 25 2011, 04:40 PM~19960930
> *Price on 13x7 100 dbl crosslace with gold hub and nipples with Zenith str.bar knockoffs shipped to 95205
> *


$1280/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

13X7 TAN SPOKES WITH TAN DISH AND TIRES??? PRICE


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Mar 10 2011, 05:24 PM~20061866
> *13X7 TAN SPOKES WITH TAN DISH AND TIRES??? PRICE
> *


$1600/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm these rims are bad ass, looks good Envious Touch

http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackin...00SPKXX_652.jpg[/img]


















[/quote]


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 05:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


how much for some in 17" standard shipped to 72204!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2011, 02:09 PM~20523721
> *ttt
> *


What's up homie :wave:

Still working on your wheels :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

14x6 all around 100 spoke dbl cross lace. Finally gotem on the bomb. Paint job coming before the end of summer... :x: :biggrin: 
Last 2 are cell phone pics...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

How much for 100 spk cross lace in 13x7 all chrome and a set of 24k gold nipples, hub and knockoff shipped to Dallas tx 75211??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

how much for a set but with gold hub and nipples 

and how much for a set with gold nipples and gold knock off pm thanks


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@May 11 2011, 12:47 PM~20529782
> *14x6 all around 100 spoke dbl cross lace. Finally gotem on the bomb. Paint job coming before the end of summer... :x:  :biggrin:
> Last 2 are cell phone pics...
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

do you guys ship to Canada Vancouver BC ?


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 14 2011, 11:55 AM~20551631
> *:0 looks good
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18821982
> *You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


DAME THOSE ARE SOME NICE WHEELS!!!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

ship to canada ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Todd+May 14 2011, 03:22 PM~20552698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@May 11 2011, 10:47 AM~20529782
> *14x6 all around 100 spoke dbl cross lace. Finally gotem on the bomb. Paint job coming before the end of summer... :x:  :biggrin:
> Last 2 are cell phone pics...
> 
> ...


Let me know when you paint it, I'll send you out a free set of chips with backgrounds painted to match


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 11 2011, 12:18 PM~20530378
> *How much for 100 spk cross lace in 13x7 all chrome and a set of 24k gold nipples, hub and knockoff  shipped to Dallas tx 75211??
> *


All Chrome $1062/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
Triple gold $1395/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 14 2011, 08:34 AM~20551131
> *how much for a set but with gold hub and nipples
> 
> and how much for a set with gold nipples and gold knock off pm thanks
> *


Gold Nip's and Hubs $1215/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
Triple Gold $1315/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool

Both prices picked up or plus shipping


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2011, 12:33 AM~20583592
> *Let me know when you paint it, I'll send you out a free set of chips with backgrounds painted to match
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Envious Touch said:


> You know we been selling 100-Spoke Straight Lace for years, then we were the first and only to bring you the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace and to keep things going we were the first to bring the Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace to market...
> 
> 
> *Now Envious Touch Auto is proud to announce it's latest creation... The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!* :0 :0 :0
> ...



How much for a set of 14x6's just like the pic... shipped to 87745?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT:dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

pm me the price for a set of 100 double cross, gold nipples and gold knock offs? please


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

sup?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> pm me the price for a set of 100 double cross, gold nipples and gold knock offs? please





BRASIL said:


> sup?


*I'm still backed up with orders and wont be accepting any new orders until I get the ones I have out... I want to say thanks for everyones support and business!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*Finally finished up and shipped out to a very patient customer in AZ*_


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

beware of this guy, he lies and never ships. click link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

925rider said:


> beware of this guy, he lies and never ships. click link below
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


*You are officially my first complaint of all time*  


History and background for all LayItLow Members...

May 23, 2011
925rider PM'd me and ask if I would take a trade for some black Zenith Locking KO's I was selling. I told him sorry I wasnt interested in the trade and was only looking for cash deals.











May 23, 2011
I decided to help 925rider out in selling the super swept knock-offs he wanted to trade me for mine... talking about helping another LIL member out :uh:











May 26, 2011
I sold the black knock-offs that 925rider inquired about to 79cutty (remember first come first serve, plus he wanted to trade and I didn't)



June 2, 2011
925rider sent me money for his order through PayPal... knowing I could get another set from a good friend of mine I accepted the money and got started on getting 925rider a set :yes:


Week of June 6, 2011
I got the KO's for 925rider and just needed to get some Zenith rings. 


June 18, 2011 
My good friend JD hooked me up with a set of OG Zenith KO Rings and I boxed everything up and got it out on June 20th.



June 23, 2011
925rider left me a voicemail stating he wanted to reach me before filing a claim with PayPal... a couple minutes later he filed a claim, then 5 minutes later escalated the claim. 











June 23, 2011
I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location.




Today.... July 20, 2011
I still got them KO's if anyone is interested


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> pm me the price for a set of 100 double cross, gold nipples and gold knock offs? please





BRASIL said:


> sup?


Sup man :wave:

The soonest I could take any orders is in late August, I'm too busy right now and I don't want to have people waiting any longer than they already are :happysad:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Well Damn I really need some wheels anyway I guess I have to wait lol I like them knock offs too


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

925rider said:


> You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship.
> 
> 
> bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing.
> ...


#1-You tried to scam me by taking back the money once I shipped the KO's
#2-I'm not mad because I escaped a scam and stopped shippment of the KO's
#3-I stopped shippment the second I felt like you were trying to scam me and there is no reason I would continue shipping if I felt you were trying to not pay for something.
#4-No one is paying attention to you up here :roflmao:
#5-If I have people placing orders for wheels costing thousands of dollars why am I going to scam someone for a set of knock-offs :dunno:
#6-Thank you for keeping my topics on top



and #7-No one is paying attention to you up here

:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

trealcha said:


> Well Damn I really need some wheels anyway I guess I have to wait lol I like them knock offs too


Sorry... hit me up in mid August :happysad:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 339470
:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*I got three sets of 100-Spoke Double Cross that I will be finishing within the next few weeks... *

*OKLAHOMA CITY*
*SAN JOSE*
*INDIANA*
_*STAY TUNNED... *_


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

whats up nicky...left you a few voicemails...get at me when possible thanks....


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OKLAHOMA CITY IS READY!!..:thumbsup:GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how much 13s all chrome dbl cross with the valve stem on the back shipped to 85303? thank man love these!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

can these come with diamond cut spokes?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

hno:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

nick i need one of those by september 24th, can you do it?
how much?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

supercoolguy said:


> how much 13s all chrome dbl cross with the valve stem on the back shipped to 85303? thank man love these!


BUMP


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> *I got three sets of 100-Spoke Double Cross that I will be finishing within the next few weeks... *
> 
> *OKLAHOMA CITY*
> *SAN JOSE*
> ...


Hey big homie are those engraved ones in the first pic for the boy in Indiana with the frame at our shop??? Hit me when you can I may have a club member interested in those black knocks if you still have them...Oh ya this OJ


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

eriks66 said:


> OKLAHOMA CITY IS READY!!..:thumbsup:GOOD WORK BRO


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

supercoolguy said:


> how much 13s all chrome dbl cross with the valve stem on the back shipped to 85303? thank man love these!


$1100/set shipped with accy's 



supercoolguy said:


> can these come with diamond cut spokes?


 I can't do these with diamond cut spokes... but I can do 72-Spoke Straight Lace with diamond cut :yes:



supercoolguy said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Envious Touch said:


> *I got three sets of 100-Spoke Double Cross that I will be finishing within the next few weeks... *
> 
> *OKLAHOMA CITY*
> *SAN JOSE*
> ...





Viejitos In Da House said:


> hno:


Thats you San Jo'


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> nick i need one of those by september 24th, can you do it?
> how much?


I can't by sept... I'm like 2-months out at the earliest :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TROUBLESOME said:


> Hey big homie are those engraved ones in the first pic for the boy in Indiana with the frame at our shop??? Hit me when you can I may have a club member interested in those black knocks if you still have them...Oh ya this OJ


Na his got some custom requested stuff engraved on them... and that two weeks from being completed and shipped to the 702 

P.S. Yea, I got them KO's... hit me up (562)244-0554


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey are you going to return my money or what the fuck,5 fucking months paid with PayPal no chips no money back, just PayPal my money back, fucking A


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Thats you San Jo'


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

DUKE said:


> Hey are you going to return my money or what the fuck,5 fucking months paid with PayPal no chips no money back, just PayPal my money back, fucking A



more neg feedback dauumm....:drama:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

kandy green nipple 14" with 2 prong knock off with adapters sent to 93631


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Thats you San Jo'



WHEN WHEN :wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nicky .... these got dayton or china offset?

NEED pics on cars! these might be hot, but cant see a good side view of a car!!!!????


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT:wave:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> :wow:


THOSE ARE REALLY NICE RIMS


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

How much for sum 13's 72 straight diamond cut laced shipped to 88201


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

nicky call me 4082061467


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

touchdowntodd said:


> nicky .... these got dayton or china offset?
> 
> NEED pics on cars! these might be hot, but cant see a good side view of a car!!!!????


Dayton Offset...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

gema68 said:


> THOSE ARE REALLY NICE RIMS


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Viejitos In Da House said:


> nicky call me 4082061467


Gonna be seeing you this weekend


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

eriks66 said:


> TTT:wave:





eriks66 said:


> OKLAHOMA CITY IS READY FOR SOME WHEEL


Yes you are...


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Wats up niky been a while but ready to do some business soon. Need to get a quote on some 100 spoke cross lace chrome dish, gold nipps, stainless spokes, engraved two toned gold & chrome hub with engraved two toned zenith style knock off with gold olds chips and chrome adapters for my 84 cutlass. Shipped to 77041. Lmk thanks niky


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Wats up nikie lmk a price on them wheels when you get a chance and the turn around time also thanks bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

do you do the zenith style locking KOs?

these are some nice rims, any pics on the car?


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Can you make these in 60 spoke ?????


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the price on these 100s double crossed with gold nipples and gold spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> do you do the zenith style locking KOs?
> 
> these are some nice rims, any pics on the car?


yessir.. check out my Zenith Accy's topic:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-zenith-knock-offs-wheel-chips-accy-s-11.html


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BEARFACE said:


> Can you make these in 60 spoke ?????


Yes, I make a 60-Spoke Cross Lace 



MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> What's the price on these 100s double crossed with gold nipples and gold spokes?


I just answered your PM


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


>


How much for the 100s double cross 13s gold spoke and gold nipple


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

El Diablo 666 said:


> How much for the 100s double cross 13s gold spoke and gold nipple


$1385/set picked up or plus shipping... includes KO's, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

u still got this ko"s for sale


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I have this pic saved on my phone

How much just like this 14 X 7 all chrome w/ tires


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

bigjuanestiloryder said:


> u still got this ko"s for sale


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> I have this pic saved on my phone
> 
> How much just like this 14 X 7 all chrome w/ tires


$1295/set with KO's, Adapters, Chips, Tool, and 175/70R14 Hankooks mounted and balanced on wheels.
add $300 for engraving


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

I know this is your double cross thread but you mentioned you make 60 spokes, how much for a set of 13x7 reversed with Dayton offset with USA parts? Thanks.


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicky how much for 13x7 double cross lace all Chrome shipped to 83605...hit me up asap. ...with just the knock off ..no adapter....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

ramiro6687 said:


> I know this is your double cross thread but you mentioned you make 60 spokes, how much for a set of 13x7 reversed with Dayton offset with USA parts? Thanks.


All U.S. Parts and Assembled here in Whittier, CA 

I have made a couple improvements and should be finishing up a set for a customer next week.. will have pic's and pricess hno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

street star said:


> Nicky how much for 13x7 double cross lace all Chrome shipped to 83605...hit me up asap. ...with just the knock off ..no adapter....


I'll get you a quote on Tuesday...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Shipping out to*_* OK*_  :worship:
Erik, you're gonna be killin' the game with these on your '66!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice!! Lol that cool cant wait to get them thanks bro! !


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> All U.S. Parts and Assembled here in Whittier, CA
> 
> I have made a couple improvements and should be finishing up a set for a customer next week.. will have pic's and pricess hno:


Can't wait, straight lace right? How much???


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> *Shipping out to*_* OK*_  :worship:
> Erik, you're gonna be killin' the game with these on your '66!


how much for a set like this?? 13x7 front, back 13x5.5 all chrome. there going on a 93 cadillac fleetwood.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

street star said:


> Nicky how much for 13x7 double cross lace all Chrome shipped to 83605...hit me up asap. ...with just the knock off ..no adapter....


$1085/set shipped to 83605


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

ramiro6687 said:


> Can't wait, straight lace right? How much???


60-Spoke Cross only at this time... I don't think I will be making 60-Spoke Straights..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

jes said:


> how much for a set like this?? 13x7 front, back 13x5.5 all chrome. there going on a 93 cadillac fleetwood.


All engraved and laser etched like that and with the Zenith Locking KO's too?


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> All engraved and laser etched like that and with the Zenith Locking KO's too?


yes


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

jes said:


> yes


PM Sent...


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

P.M SENT


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> 60-Spoke Cross only at this time... I don't think I will be making 60-Spoke Straights..


Ok, any reason? Not enough interest?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

How much for 5 wheels, (3) standard offset, (2) fwd lip lace.
gold nipples, gold 2 wing engraved knockoff, gold hub, blue powdercoated spokes (2 different blues. a light blue in the front and back, and a darker blue in the middle), chrome dish
shipping to 54301.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do yall offer powder coating? If you do how much for a set of 13x7 with candy blue dish with a chrome lip and candy blue spokes and candy blue hub with the zenith style engraved knockoff sent to Oklahoma city 73115 ?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

How much for 72 straight lace 14x6 only chrome the outer lip and spokes and the rest powder coated candy Apple red with the Z knock offs shipped to 60629 thanks pm me quote.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

The wheels are sick as fuck homie good job.


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Envious Touch said:


> *Shipping out to*_* OK*_  :worship:
> Erik, you're gonna be killin' the game with these on your '66!


can you please pm me a price on these


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant wait to see mine ! ! !


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

how much for a set all chrome with stainless steel spokes and nipples shipped to 23669


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

How much for 13


----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> *Shipping out to*_* OK*_  :worship:
> Erik, you're gonna be killin' the game with these on your '66!


Whats a price on 13's 72 cross laced, with a zenith style ko? Can you do a zenith/dayton offset for a 64? All chrome quote and gold nipple and hub quote please 
o


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

hopndropdownunder said:


> can you please pm me a price on these


Same here


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

75HouseofGlass said:


> The wheels are sick as fuck homie good job.


Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

lor1der said:


> how much for a set all chrome with stainless steel spokes and nipples shipped to 23669


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

theebizz said:


> How much for 13


$985/set with chips, KO's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

impsterman said:


> Whats a price on 13's 72 cross laced, with a zenith style ko? Can you do a zenith/dayton offset for a 64? All chrome quote and gold nipple and hub quote please
> o


We only offer Dayton offset, no zenith offset... 72-Cross all chrome $1450/set... add $400/set for gold hubs and niples


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

How much do you charge for rims already won in a raffle a year ago? :rimshot:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> PM Sent


never got the pm 

im looking for a set of the 100 spoke cross laced with stainless steel spokes an nipples shipped to 23669


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

EBAY said:


> How much do you charge for rims already won in a raffle a year ago? :rimshot:


Hahaha lmao


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

impsterman said:


> Whats a price on 13's 72 cross laced, with a zenith style ko? Can you do a zenith/dayton offset for a 64? All chrome quote and gold nipple and hub quote please
> o


How much for these rims engraved an zenith style knockoffs the same way in the picture


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wheels are clean bro put still waiting on my fifth wheel.. I hope it be ready soon.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

How much for 13z shipped to 30680
All chrome price and price for blk spokes thanxs


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

how much for some with black dish and black spokes? and do you have plain knock off?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

eriks66 said:


> Wheels are clean bro put still waiting on my fifth wheel.. I hope it be ready soon.





eriks66 said:


> Ttt





eriks66 said:


> Sup man sill waiting on my fifth wheel..i try calling no answer..





eriks66 said:


> TTT


Done... will text u pic and shipping info tomorrow... sorry about the wait for your 5th wheel.



P.S. how bout some pic's of the other 4 on your clean ass ride?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> Done... will text u pic and shipping info tomorrow... sorry about the wait for your 5th wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. how bout some pic's of the other 4 on your clean ass ride?


Cool bro. thanks I get some pic asap


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

eriks66 said:


> :dunno:



cant wait to hear what the excuses are now!!!! he opted for the month long door to door horse and buggy shipping company


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Envious no longer a sticky thread!


----------



## westcoasting (Jun 30, 2012)

Whats up sticky nicky?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

925rider said:


> cant wait to hear what the excuses are now!!!! he opted for the month long door to door horse and buggy shipping company


What u commenting on?? Erik got his 5th wheel and is super happy!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Envious no longer a sticky thread!


We still up in the stickie section 

Our 100-Spoke Double Cross topic was never a sticky..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

westcoasting said:


> Whats up sticky nicky?


What's up mane


----------



## SelfMade85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Need a price on 13x7 double cross lace wheels gold spokes gold knockoffs? Hit me up!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> What u commenting on?? Erik got his 5th wheel and is super happy!



I dont think a customer that has to keep comming here for months to ask about there wheels would be considered super happy:facepalm:...not talking about the wheel itself but your general run around and lies about build times and make belive shipping dates


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

925rider said:


> I dont think a customer that has to keep comming here for months to ask about there wheels would be considered super happy:facepalm:...not talking about the wheel itself but your general run around and lies about build times and make belive shipping dates


Ask him for yourself.. PM him or ask him here  Erik is a cool cat and he let me build him a sick ass set of wheels... the details on his wheels blow away a lot of others.

P.S. Don't assume.. you know what they say about that :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

SelfMade85 said:


> Need a price on 13x7 double cross lace wheels gold spokes gold knockoffs? Hit me up!


$1285/set picked up or plus shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> What u commenting on?? Erik got his 5th wheel and is super happy!


Got it bro.. laylow has its fifth wheel thanks


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

price on a set of 13inch 100 cross spoke rims with stainless steel spokes and nipples.


----------



## Big joe 979 (Sep 26, 2008)

how about a price for 13 x 7 100 spoke double crossed shipped to 77802 all chrome


----------



## Luxury87 (Jun 30, 2011)

How much for.a set of 13x7 (engraved hub, outer lip, and 3 wing knockoff) all chrome.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Luxury87 said:


> How much for.a set of 13x7 (engraved hub, outer lip, and 3 wing knockoff) all chrome.


1200 bucks, will take two years to build, nipples wont be aligned, threads showing on the spokes, JD has the dishes on backorder, it's the engravers fault, UPS must have stole them, paypal sent, money returned, satisfied customers, positive feedback


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

whats up nicky...you ever make it to that majestics picnic....


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

how much for 100 spokes double cross chrome for a 86 regal


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

how much for 100 spokes rev double cross lace chrome for a 86 regal


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

You guys are better off getting wheels from somewhere else….somewhere you'll actually get your order. It's been over 9 months since this POS "started" my order, haven't been able to get in contact with him in over 4 months and I still have NO WHEELS!!!!!! Any time I could get in touch with him since placing my order, I would say something about how it was taking longer than he quoted. He would then cry to me about how he wasn't like JD and he was getting a bad rap because JD screwed so many people over that everybody thought he would do the same thing. Well, guess what? When you do "business" like JD did... yeah people are going to treat you the same way


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> 1200 bucks, will take two years to build, nipples wont be aligned, threads showing on the spokes, JD has the dishes on backorder, it's the engravers fault, UPS must have stole them, paypal sent, money returned, satisfied customers, positive feedback



:yes::roflmao:


----------

